

Why Google's software approach won't work for smartphones or the enterprise - simonb
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=20391

======
compay
Pure bunk from the the first sentence on:

"It’s easy to argue that the primary reason Microsoft has become the world’s
largest software maker is that the company has repeatedly shown the ability to
ship products."

Did the authors ever hear of Longhorn?

